# 15$$ for a crankbait??? LOL



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've heard a lot of people talking about how much better their expensive crank baits are than the cheaper models. Its strange that KVD wins the bass master classic using a 5$ strike king crank to catch most of the fish he caught. Guess those Louisiana bass don't check out the price tag before they hit.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree. I catch plenty of bass on "Cheap" baits. Effective marketing/brainwashing by expensive bait makers.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Sometimes you pay for what you get, some of more expensive baits have better quality, better engineering, run straight out of the box, and are made with better materials, and last longer. That's why some people drive Yugo's and some drive BMW's...they'll both get you to where you're going, but the Bimmer is made better, rides better, handles better, lasts longer, and holds it's value better

I own both...cheap lures and more expensive lures and I like them both


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh... it's this again.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, im not even going to get into this again, robert j, you keep buying the cheapest stuff possible and keep thinking your so much smarter then everyone else because you arent getting swindled as long as it makes you feel better. i will keep buying the best stuff i can and i will continue to NOT rag on you for being the ultra thriftiest and super saver that you are.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

robert j, do you smoke? lol, $5.00 a pack to fill your lungs with black tar
robert j do you drink beer, bourban, whiskey, etc. lol, countless dollars to ruin your only liver.

etc. etc. etc. , maybe you should stop trying to tell everyobdy how stupid they are for spending their money.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> I've heard a lot of people talking about how much better their expensive crank baits are than the cheaper models. Its strange that KVD wins the bass master classic using a 5$ strike king crank to catch most of the fish he caught. Guess those Louisiana bass don't check out the price tag before they hit.


there are some high dollar baits that are worth the money ...some arent


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't feed the troll


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

My thoughts is just buy what you can afford to lose...if you can't afford to lose $15 in the rocks then don't buy them. I don't use expensive lures but that doesn't mean I don't want too! I might give some a go this year.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> I've heard a lot of people talking about how much better their expensive crank baits are than the cheaper models. Its strange that KVD wins the bass master classic using a 5$ strike king crank to catch most of the fish he caught. Guess those Louisiana bass don't check out the price tag before they hit.


Are we talking about the same $5 crankbait that is a direct rip off of the $15 crankbaits you can't seem to wrap your mind or wallet around?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Sometimes you pay for what you get, some of more expensive baits have better quality, better engineering, run straight out of the box, and are made with better materials, and last longer. That's why some people drive Yugo's and some drive BMW's...they'll both get you to where you're going, but the Bimmer is made better, rides better, handles better, lasts longer, and holds it's value better
> 
> I own both...cheap lures and more expensive lures and I like them both


You are correct if you compare them to really cheap luresbut I will make your comparison only instead of a Yugo we will compare your BMW to a Toyota Camry. At half the cost the Camry may not be as sporty or as fast as the BMW but I bet it will be a lot more reliable


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Yay China!



robertj298 said:


> I've heard a lot of people talking about how much better their expensive crank baits are than the cheaper models. Its strange that KVD wins the bass master classic using a 5$ strike king crank to catch most of the fish he caught. Guess those Louisiana bass don't check out the price tag before they hit.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah, im not even going to get into this again, robert j, you keep buying the cheapest stuff possible and keep thinking your so much smarter then everyone else because you arent getting swindled as long as it makes you feel better. i will keep buying the best stuff i can and i will continue to NOT rag on you for being the ultra thriftiest and super saver that you are.


I don't buy the cheapest stuff most of my lures run in the $5 to $9 range. I didn't say you were getting swindled its just someone on here made the comment once if you aren't using those expensive crank baits you will only catch small fish and you are a novice and not serious about the sport


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

thelatrobe33 said:


> Are we talking about the same $5 crankbait that is a direct rip off of the $15 crankbaits you can't seem to wrap your mind or wallet around?


Oh you must mean that $15 crank bait that is a direct rip off of the Jim Bagleys Balsa B which was made years ago


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes, it is a "$5" crankbait but he also switched the hooks out to the Mustads so it ends up being more than $5. Most of the more expensive crankbaits come from the factory with premium hooks already including better split rings. 

I use a lot of the Strike King crankbaits and they are great but the stock hooks and split rings are not the greatest. They seem to rust faster than baits by Rapala's, Norman's, or SPRO's.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> I've heard a lot of people talking about how much better their expensive crank baits are than the cheaper models. Its strange that KVD wins the bass master classic using a 5$ strike king crank to catch most of the fish he caught. Guess those Louisiana bass don't check out the price tag before they hit.


KVD is so good he could probably outfish most everybody on this site using worms made from a creepy crawler machine.....He's kinda Like Larry Bird and the 3 point contest - all you boys are fighting for second place....


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> KVD is so good he could probably outfish most everybody on this site using worms made from a creepy crawler machine.....He's kinda Like Larry Bird and the 3 point contest - all you boys are fighting for second place....


And probably do it using a cane pole


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> You are correct if you compare them to really cheap luresbut I will make your comparison only instead of a Yugo we will compare your BMW to a Toyota Camry. At half the cost the Camry may not be as sporty or as fast as the BMW but I bet it will be a lot more reliable


Wrong...look at all the recalls lately!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

.............Every minute! tick tick tick tick tick.....................................................................






...........


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

It's not about the price, its if you have confidence in your bait. If you aren't used to fishing a 15$ lure and are scared of losing it then you shouldn't be fishing that 15$ lure. I don't care so much about the price, but i'll only buy it if i feel i'll have confidence in it.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

catfish catchers said:


> It's not about the price, its if you have confidence in your bait. If you aren't used to fishing a 15$ lure and are scared of losing it then you shouldn't be fishing that 15$ lure. I don't care so much about the price, but i'll only buy it if i feel i'll have confidence in it.


Bingo...we have a winner. If you have confidence in a bait you will probably do very well with it and it doesn't matter how much it cost. I think someone fishing an overpriced lure does well with it because mentally they think if this lure costs $20 or $30 its gotta be good


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Use what ever you want as long you are confident with what you are using.
Everyone believes in something, I believe I'll go Fishing


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

bagleys balsa baits are $9.99 these days need to check your figures, plus the lucky craft version your reffering to is the Big daddy strike (bds) crank not the RC that strike king is knocking off. If your looking for the best value at the classic you need to try Brandon paluniak's (sp) $1 bargin bin bandit 100 that got him fourth at classic. 

the "money" baits shine usually in gin-clear high pressure waters, let me know when you guys find an american bait company that makes a jerkbait in a realistic pattern that catches fish as well as lc and megabass cuz i ll buy them up. Rapala new jerkbait is like $15 and the finishes are garbage.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

josh617 said:


> bagleys balsa baits are $9.99 these days need to check your figures, plus the lucky craft version your reffering to is the Big daddy strike (bds) crank not the RC that strike king is knocking off. If your looking for the best value at the classic you need to try Brandon paluniak's (sp) $1 bargin bin bandit 100 that got him fourth at classic.
> 
> the "money" baits shine usually in gin-clear high pressure waters, let me know when you guys find an american bait company that makes a jerkbait in a realistic pattern that catches fish as well as lc and megabass cuz i ll buy them up. Rapala new jerkbait is like $15 and the finishes are garbage.


I don't know about american jerkbaits but I love Daiwas TD minnows and they can be bought for under $10


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

most lucky crafts i buy are $10 or less, stock up when I find a good price, the daiwa s look pretty decent, but do they stand up to pulling up fish from 20 feet of water and getting them to eat the bait? Cuz some baits pull fish up but they turn off when they get close enough to get a good look and some dont truly suspend. I also said "american" bait.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

josh617 said:


> most lucky crafts i buy are $10 or less, stock up when I find a good price, the daiwa s look pretty decent, but do they stand up to pulling up fish from 20 feet of water and getting them to eat the bait? Cuz some baits pull fish up but they turn off when they get close enough to get a good look and some dont truly suspend. I also said "american made."


I don't know if you'll find many lures that are actually made in the U.S.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i love it when somebody with a $15 lure sits there thinking the're the king of the lake... then get beaten by a kid with a $20 rod and reel combo and cheap baits!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i love it when somebody with a $15 lure sits there thinking the're the king of the lake... then get beaten by a kid with a $20 rod and reel combo and cheap baits!!


you love when that happens huh, go ahead, give us an example...


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> you love when that happens huh, go ahead, give us an example...


I think the point is its not so much the equipment as the person using the equipment. I would bet on KVD using a $50 outfit and $5 lures over me or you using $500 outfits and $30 lures


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

KVD isn't a kid. Most pro's would definitely out fish us but thats because their pro's. With right equipment and boat there are some that will make it competitive.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i was just asking, if he loves when it happens, then surely he has experienced this outer body experience of fishing against tournament anglers with his mickey mouse combo and making the kings of the lake look silly. i do agree however that kvd would kick my butt in nearly any situation, cant argue with that.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> i was just asking, if he loves when it happens, then surely he has experienced this outer body experience of fishing against tournament anglers with his mickey mouse combo and making the kings of the lake look silly. i do agree however that kvd would kick my butt in nearly any situation, cant argue with that.


Does this look like mickey mouse to you?








both were $20.
this is my tackle box.








and as for the other post, this guy with a expensive rod and reel combo was using a huge x-rap magnum. and i was using a poor rigged rapala original floater and a flutter fry. caught a "11 bass, 12 "6-"7 bluegill, and a "7 crappie to his NADA.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im sorry kid, but your embarrasing yourself. i will drop it so you dont make yourself look any worse then you already do. you got alot to learn kid, but at least your starting early


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> im sorry kid, but your embarrasing yourself. i will drop it so you dont make yourself look any worse then you already do. you got alot to learn kid, but at least your starting early


i am 13, way past childhood. and if those rapalas arent what youre talking about, then you must mean those luckly craft ricky clunn crank baits or those crankbaits with the lasers in the bill. price does not matter, how real the lure looks is the main thing that matters. if it isnt torn apart, or isnt dirty and grimy looking, then i will get it. and i do not understand how i look bad.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Well, punklord, It looks like you finally found someone to match wits with. LOL!--Tim................................................................................................................................


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

your 13, be proud of what you have and take care of your gear but make sure you get ALOT more experience under your belt before you start the verbal attacks upon people that have and earn the money they spend on $15 crankbaits. and if you didnt know, an 
11" bass, some blue gills and a few crappie also counts for NADA when your fishing a tournament. keep practicing buddy, its good that your this involved at this age.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

oh and those x rap magnums,  per rapala "great for gamefish such as tuna, dolphin, grouper, wahoo and more" sounds like the guy you were fishing with had no idea what he was doing either. stick around the forums kid, you might learn some stuff.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow said:


> Well, punklord, It looks like you finally found someone to match wits with. LOL!--Tim................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 42085


my wife would prob agree with you


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I vote that if anyone else starts a thread on this stupid topic again this year that they be banned from this site for a year. Seems like every other week someone is starting a thread on this topic and it is old and tired news already. Use the "cheap" stuff,the "middle of the road" stuff,the "expensive" stuff it really doesn't matter as long as you're happy using it but please stop with all these threads on the subject.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> I vote that if anyone else starts a thread on this stupid topic again this year that they be banned from this site for a year. Seems like every other week someone is starting a thread on this topic and it is old and tired news already. Use the "cheap" stuff,the "middle of the road" stuff,the "expensive" stuff it really doesn't matter as long as you're happy using it but please stop with all these threads on the subject.


So buddy, what do you prefer....the cheap stuff, middle, or expensive....come-on tell us which catches more fish?LOL


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

How about another thread titled Best Bass Batter.....that always generates lots of posts.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> i love it when somebody with a $15 lure sits there thinking the're the king of the lake... then get beaten by a kid with a $20 rod and reel combo and cheap baits!!


Listen, you are young and have a "Passion" for fishing and I applaud you for that, but at your age you should be asking questions on here to learn how to become a better fisherman. Their is alot of good info for a beginner like yourself, it will not benefit you to post bravado and make people not want to help you! There are alot of good young fishermen on here and they listen and ask questions and not try to alienate more experienced fisherman!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> I vote that if anyone else starts a thread on this stupid topic again this year that they be banned from this site for a year. Seems like every other week someone is starting a thread on this topic and it is old and tired news already. Use the "cheap" stuff,the "middle of the road" stuff,the "expensive" stuff it really doesn't matter as long as you're happy using it but please stop with all these threads on the subject.


If its old and tired then why are you posting to it and why does it get so many responses? LOL If you don't like it just ignore it


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> Listen, you are young and have a "Passion" for fishing and I applaud you for that, but at your age you should be asking questions on here to learn how to become a better fisherman. Their is alot of good info for a beginner like yourself, it will not benefit you to post bravado and make people not want to help you! There are alot of good young fishermen on here and they listen and ask questions and not try to alienate more experienced fisherman!


What?? Beginner?? I have been fishing since I was 8, so I'm no beginner. I know that you older guise would outfish me quickly, but I'm talking about those goobs who come out with ther stupid 20 lures and stupid $500 rods thinking with their stupid egos that I suck at fishing and theyr gonna catch all the fish, then they start yelling and cussing out when I start to outfish with my impro lures and $20 "mickey mouse" combo. 
If its a flame war your looking for, I won't back down from a challenge.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I catch more fish on my $5 cranks than most of the guys catch on their $15 ones... it is all a preference and a confidence thing.... But you do have the guys that just buy the most expensive stuff and think that that makes them the best fisherman in the world because they spent the most money! well I guess whatever makes you happy! some of the tourney guys get deals from sponsors... I fish what i can afford and that is the less expensive baits! if I fished those expensive baits as much as the ones I fish now I am sure I would catch just as many fish.... like was already stated fish what you can afford, and who cares what the other guy is doing...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> What?? Beginner?? I have been fishing since I was 8, so I'm no beginner. I know that you older guise would outfish me quickly, but I'm talking about those goobs who come out with ther stupid 20 lures and stupid $500 rods thinking with their stupid egos that I suck at fishing and theyr gonna catch all the fish, then they start yelling and cussing out when I start to outfish with my impro lures and $20 "mickey mouse" combo.
> If its a flame war your looking for, I won't back down from a challenge.


Kid, you have alot to learn!......I'm sorry it will probably only be the hard way! Good luck!!!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'd pay to see the fish off between Intimidator and Johnnyfisherteen, let's get this contest set up.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jesus kid, where is your daddy at? give up now before you embarrass your parents, you are a begginer and fortunately for you, nothing good can come from me or anyone else shredding you over the internet. start saving your allowance now so you can get a boat, then save some more of your allowance so you can enter a tournament, then everyone can see what a great fisherman you are.

im turning over a new leaf.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Maybe the kid would like to go fishing with one of you semi-pro/pro guys, take him along on a practice day, teaching him the ropes may put you onto some good fish. You just never know you may make a friend that'll drag you out fishing when you're old and grey and can't do it any longer.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

mushroomman said:


> Maybe the kid would like to go fishing with one of you semi-pro/pro guys, take him along on a practice day, teaching him the ropes may put you onto some good fish. You just never know you may make a friend that'll drag you out fishing when you're old and grey and can't do it any longer.


I'm still listening and learning at 50 and he's got it all figured out at 13....Man, there's a harsh reality out there for kids like that!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i met a kid at a few of the boat shows this winter, a great kid, he was the jr world champion.we exchanged numbers, his name is derrek eckert. this kid, at 15, is already doing seminars, has some sponsors, he is a great young angler. he lives near me and i promised i would take him out this summer on the muskingum river, he lives near me. this kid is surrounded by great fisherman, his father, the guys up at boat boys and alot of others i probably dont even know about. i had an all day conversation with him about fishing, he had a thirst for knowledge and wanted to learn everything i could tell him. that is the type of kid i want to fish with, not one like this.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> im turning over a new leaf.



Uh Huh! RIGHT!LOL


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

mushroomman said:


> I'd pay to see the fish off between Intimidator and Johnnyfisherteen, let's get this contest set up.


Hey, I use cheap stuff when the fish are biting....but when the bite gets tough I break out the "Good" stuff! There's a place and time for everything!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

jiggin'fool said:


> I catch more fish on my $5 cranks than most of the guys catch on their $15 ones... it is all a preference and a confidence thing.... But you do have the guys that just buy the most expensive stuff and think that that makes them the best fisherman in the world because they spent the most money! well I guess whatever makes you happy! some of the tourney guys get deals from sponsors... I fish what i can afford and that is the less expensive baits! if I fished those expensive baits as much as the ones I fish now I am sure I would catch just as many fish.... like was already stated fish what you can afford, and who cares what the other guy is doing...


 I can't believe I'm allowing myself to get hooked again,but here goes.Seeing as how you're referring to tournament fishing in this statement,let me enlighten you about something you just said.In any major tournament,you most certainly do care about what everybody else is doing,and you definitely care about bait they're throwing.Do you think it was just a coincidence last year at Lay Lake when KVD was tearing them up on a lipless crankbait that everybody else starting using them too? Did you notice that a couple of weeks ago at the Classic KVD was primarily just using two baits,a spinnerbait,and a square-billed crankbait,guess what just about everyone else was using? Yep,spinnerbaits and square-bills.I laugh so hard I almost get tears in my eyes every time I hear one of you compare the $5.99 Strike King series crankbaits that KVD uses with being equal to,or better than a $15.99 Lucky Craft.KVD doesn't use the same crankbait that you can buy at your local tackle shop,in most cases KVD,and other pros use baits that aren't even on the market yet when you're watching them on TV.The square-bill KVD used at the Classic was a new lure this year,the Havoc baits that several of the pros used this year were all new baits.Do you really think KVD,or any other pro would ever stroll into a tackle shop a few days before a tournament and buy up some lures off of the shelf then use them on tournament day? I've fished in Bassmaster Opens against some of the big name guys like Tim Horton,Swindle,Rojas and others,I've seen the lures they use up close.Go onto any tackle company website and click onto the Bomber lures,Horton uses the Fat Free Shad BD-6 model a lot,guess what,you're never going to be able to buy two of the color schemes I seen him using in the open at Lake Erie last year.Lastly,I'll never understand why there is any debate at all when it comes to comparing expensive lures to moderately priced lures,buy and use what you can afford to,it's as simple as that.Oh yeah,sorry to tell the kid this,but that 11" bass that you caught that made you feel superior to your fishing buddy wouldn't even be a legal bass in any tournament,anywhere.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Harbor Hunter said:


> I can't believe I'm allowing myself to get hooked again,but here goes.Seeing as how you're referring to tournament fishing in this statement,let me enlighten you about something you just said.In any major tournament,you most certainly do care about what everybody else is doing,and you definitely care about bait they're throwing.Do you think it was just a coincidence last year at Lay Lake when KVD was tearing them up on a lipless crankbait that everybody else starting using them too? Did you notice that a couple of weeks ago at the Classic KVD was primarily just using two baits,a spinnerbait,and a square-billed crankbait,guess what just about everyone else was using? Yep,spinnerbaits and square-bills.I laugh so hard I almost get tears in my eyes every time I hear one of you compare the $5.99 Strike King series crankbaits that KVD uses with being equal to,or better than a $15.99 Lucky Craft.KVD doesn't use the same crankbait that you can buy at your local tackle shop,in most cases KVD,and other pros use baits that aren't even on the market yet when you're watching them on TV.The square-bill KVD used at the Classic was a new lure this year,the Havoc baits that several of the pros used this year were all new baits.Do you really think KVD,or any other pro would ever stroll into a tackle shop a few days before a tournament and buy up some lures off of the shelf then use them on tournament day? I've fished in Bassmaster Opens against some of the big name guys like Tim Horton,Swindle,Rojas and others,I've seen the lures they use up close.Go onto any tackle company website and click onto the Bomber lures,Horton uses the Fat Free Shad BD-6 model a lot,guess what,you're never going to be able to buy two of the color schemes I seen him using in the open at Lake Erie last year.Lastly,I'll never understand why there is any debate at all when it comes to comparing expensive lures to moderately priced lures,buy and use what you can afford to,it's as simple as that.Oh yeah,sorry to tell the kid this,but that 11" bass that you caught that made you feel superior to your fishing buddy wouldn't even be a legal bass in any tournament,anywhere.


 Sucker! LOL

I think the major difference between a 5 dollar and 10+ dollar lure is the engineering, quality of materials, and normally a realistic finish! I have ALMOST entirely switched to Jap lures and baits because of this. The Japanese take their fishing SERIOUS!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Not really,this one's not a debate as far as I'm concerned,just someone needing a little advice on lure choices.Gander Mountain's slogan says it all."Buy the best gear that you can afford,and you'll never be disappointed".


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm just glad he's a fisherman and not a hunter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Are you guys about finished pounding on this 13 year old? Is this what OGF means to you? OGF is suppose to be a site to share knowledge,educate,encourage,promote.Not belittle,tear down, and discourage.I don't see a very warm welcome going out here.Sure the guy is gun hoe,or self assured.I for one would rather he be that way than timid and meek.Fishing is a challenge every time we go out and sometimes the elements aren't so nice to us and the fish not co-operative .You have to be tough.Given the chance this guy will learn as he goes along but just what do you think he's learn here on this thread today? Maybe that most older guys are rude,hung on themselves and their opinions and enjoy talking down to others.I for one don't want him thinking that of all older guys.Way to make an impression guys,nice job


----------

